# A nice DP song



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

After learning what Chester bennington went through and the DP type suffering exressed through Linkin Park music, this really makes me think the same happened within Metallica. Listening to this song along with the lyrics on screen is quite powerful.


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

They actually wrote this song after they had all of their gear stolen when they were first starting out. But I do feel the lyrics can be applied very well to dpdr.


----------

